# Browser based charting for pair trading?



## bubbles101 (16 May 2009)

Anyone have suggestions for web based software that is good for pair trading? Namely something that can calculate rolling relationships and correlations and display them on a graph with prices. Something like the pair trade finder software, but is browser based so I can use it at work, on my mac etc.

Cheers


----------

